# red glasses for night vision??



## Huz (Dec 10, 2009)

I want to do everything possible to maximize and maintain my night vision potential in the backcountry while hiking or running. Initially I was thinking of getting a red led but when hiking in a group it wont help. So I just thought - why not get a red glasses? Google search found Oakley radar w/ G30 vented. I Stimulated pics on the website show that the rose base lens filters blue and green. Perfect. I can wear them 24X7 have good night vision without being affected by others light. Is this a good idea? With full night vision capacity is it possible to run/navigate in the wilderness without any light? If I need a light would that be a throw or flood? I am thinking of a powerful red XPE thrower mod w/ aspheric lens.


----------



## uk_caver (Dec 10, 2009)

Red glasses might help to keep your (blue/green sensitive) night vision from being bleached out, but I'd have thought you'd only get the benefit of that if/when you took the glasses off.

If you wanted to be able to have good night vision after everyone had turned their lights off, it might work, but you'd presumably be seeing things less well than everyone else while the lights were on.

As for running at night under ambient light, a lot would depend on the weather, whether the moon was up, and the terrain (light/dark ground, forest cover, etc, as well as how good your vision (and your night vision) is.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 10, 2009)

It could work in some situations... it really depends on the intensity of the ambient light... IF all you have is a 100W red light bulb for light, you still won't see much when you turn it off


----------



## Huz (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for replying.

After doing some more research I found Bolle Parole w/ vermilion lens. It transmits 42% light compared to 30% by G30. Should be better in dark. Plus parole has option of RX adaper and over all better value.

If anyone knows of any other glasses, pls reply. Thanks.


----------

